# Bostonian returns to the snow!  11-11-2013 @ KMART!



## Bostonian (Nov 3, 2013)

So I got the doc's clearance and a new helmet!  As a result, I will be making some turns at Killington (after dropping my son off at daycare) on Veterans day.  Being it is the first time on the snow after my concussion and heart scare, I will be taking it a little easy none the less I will make it!!


----------



## speden (Nov 3, 2013)

Cool, what kind of helmet did you get?

Did you ever figure out exactly what caused the accident?  I was looking at your trip report, but it wasn't clear if you blacked out and then hit your head, or if you slipped, hit your head and the hit caused you to forget what happened.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 3, 2013)

speden,

I just got a basic smith optics holt helmet...   Not sure what caused the accident to be honest, nor do I know if I blacked out first or after hitting my head.  One minute I was cruising down the trail, and the next I wake up on a sled.  My cardiologist, and also primary care physician did a whole battery of tests all showing nothing. This includes 2 months worth of wearing a heart monitor.  Either way, I am stoked to get on the snow.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 3, 2013)

Good luck and be safe


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2013)

I may be there also V day.


----------

